# How cold is it



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At 0330 it is 23 below wind chill of 49 below No madder who you are that is cold. Dog stayed out about 1 minute. That snow before the cold is a blessing. With out the snow cover many would have water main breaks and other freeze up issues. Amazing how modern cars start right up in this. Power went off twice last night for short time. This weather shows any weal points. Stay warm .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll have to call my aunt who lives in Burlington today. She is a veteran of Wisconsin winters but I will check on her just the same. I don't miss those winters. Stay warm Smitty.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Above zero here but calling for winds today with chill factor of minus 23. Temps below zero Wednesday nite!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not as cold here since we are getting a warm hug from Lake Michigun, still below zero though.

Just turned down the furnace, it was set on 80 since the pilot and thermocouple replacement yesterday


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

That weather is coming this way. Expecting 3-4 nights below zero.

Inside wood rack is full of two year seasoned dry white ash, enough for ~10 days heat. It will be ~80 oF near the stove.

The cat likes the stove and the wood rack..........


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

-27.......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Where is that global warming switch again?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

-22 here in Illinois 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

whole area experienced a few minutes of outage while the system bypassed >>>> community to the north had outage for a few hours while a downed line was spliced - hell of a scramble on FB from that - whole house generators didn't start - people's cars wouldn't start for a trip down to the prepared warming centers ...

lots of talk about the cold coming but not near talk about taking steps to prep ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I got you all beat. Stepping out the door to head to work at 5:45 and it was -28 here in the upper Minneapolis metro area. Wind chill makes it much, much colder. Kind of miserable, but only for a few days.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> whole area experienced a few minutes of outage while the system bypassed >>>> community to the north had outage for a few hours while a downed line was spliced - hell of a scramble on FB from that - whole house generators didn't start - people's cars wouldn't start for a trip down to the prepared warming centers ...
> 
> lots of talk about the cold coming but not near talk about taking steps to prep ...


Never is talk about prep.not really .the gooberment will take care of us right?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Windchill almost -30°


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First time I can remember that the wood stove is barely keeping up. If the darn wind would quit blowing I think we would be fine. 10 MPH wind at -30 and it's suppose to be colder tonight. Everything is closed and shut down. Not many cars going by the house. That's air temp, windchill is suppose to be near -60??

Local bar owner is even closing the bar. Doesn't want people out in the cold. No happy hour tonight.:vs_OMG: I'll be stuck at home with the wife, :vs_cry:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> Never is talk about prep.not really .the gooberment will take care of us right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


example - woman was complaining her whole house didn't kick in - had service work and new battery installed 2 months ago - be willing to bet that the generator is sitting fully exposed to the wind with only a fiberglass doghouse for shelter - hasn't been started except for maybe the monthly scheduled test - blame the Generac people most likely .....


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

83° Farenheit or 28°Celsius in here, and today is a "cool" day


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> 83° Farenheit or 28°Celsius in here, and today is a "cool" day


we'll remember you also - when it starts raining hand grenades and mortar shells ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I checked our local morning weather. We are listed as being -25 degrees, with a overnight forecast of -30 degrees. It appears still and calm now, not the windy conditions they projected.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I checked our local morning weather. We are listed as being -25 degrees, with a overnight forecast of -30 degrees. It appears still and calm now, not the windy conditions they projected.


 Generally warmer in the city, buildings block some wind . Cement and asphalt warm the air. Right now it is -22 below and -43 below wind chill. Just came in Chickens water was a block of ice even with the heater on it. Took them fresh water and feed .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It got down to +34 at dawn this morning.
Life long Floridian here. One winter at Fort Carson, Colorado when it got down well below zero often was enough to make me volunteer for Vietnam. THAT is how I feel about cold weather.
Y’all can keep that jive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Warming up -13 below wind chill -35 below. Calling of -28 below tonight and wind chill of -33 below


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

wind chill here is -25


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Heat wave .. up to -9 at 4:30

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a little bit of teasing.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Just a little bit of teasing.


I drove through Dallas after an ice storm about 5 years ago. They should probably reconsider how they use salt because those people damn sure don't know how to drive on snow and ice.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah hell... that’s “Dallas”. They’re mostly Yankees anyway. 

I’m much further south. Heck.. had to mow the lawn the other day.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > 83° Farenheit or 28°Celsius in here, and today is a "cool" day
> ...


too much heat is also bad, we are having temperatures about 40° Celsius (104°Farenheit), but the extreme cold there is way more dangerous


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ooh, I dunno but it's cold as a witches tit here. _Brrrrrrr._ I can't even put the dog on the line so he can do his business 'cause the latch on the line froze. So I just let him out loose. My girl is like,"He might run away." I said "No way, not tonight he won't. He'll be back before his pee freezes over."


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Our dog's pee froze before it hit the ground. It's a Maltese, only about 4" from the ground. This story is 90% true...


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

It's so cold the Chicago and Rockford hood rats aren't even killing each other.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Colder than a whore's heart...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At 0330 it was -35 below and that is the temp not wind chill . That is cold period.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Woke up to -30 air temp 2 days in a row. At least the wind is calm. Suppose to be 45 and rain this weekend. What a temp swing of 75 degrees in a couple days.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

-25 temp out the door this morning at 0505. Black ice almost got me this morning though. Going around a slow bend of a corner and started to fishtail....thankfully my superior driving skills kept me on the road with no damage done. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bill Nye, "the commie guy" (according to my wonderful 11 year old Daughter) :tango_face_wink:...thinks that climate change ends at the U.S.-Canada border....



> Bill Nye's Latest Climate Warning: The US Will Have To Grow Its Food In Canada


https://www.weaselzippers.us/409701-bill-nyes-latest-climate-warning-the-us-will-have-to-grow-its-food-in-canada/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

+30 at sunrise.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Bill Nye, "the commie guy" (according to my wonderful 11 year old Daughter) :tango_face_wink:...thinks that climate change ends at the U.S.-Canada border....
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/409701-bill-nyes-latest-climate-warning-the-us-will-have-to-grow-its-food-in-canada/


science is a joke but he has the pure political part 100% correct >>>> the US was supposed to send $100Bs to shithole 3rdWorld countries to manufacture because a US manufacture would effect the climate ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Woke up to -30 air temp 2 days in a row. At least the wind is calm. Suppose to be 45 and rain this weekend. What a temp swing of 75 degrees in a couple days.


we have over a 90 degree swing coming >>>> almost 60 degrees on Sunday - between the melting and predicted rains allll kinds of flooding problems coming up ....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

How cold ? Not cold at all for much of the world . Setting record cold and record hot all at the same time. but the Average for the world it is hotter .

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/01/weat...XpNMuO1NeSJc4Cwk_E94mANIvtnIwX-XeXVBu2Z58kP2w


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

interesting little gadgit for some pipe saving if installed correctly >>> great for the snowbirds

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KYDVTVG/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today's high will be 57, and the low will be 50. Give or take. Back to normal.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Heat wave today in hellinois...+7 this morning. And of course my car would not start ..did both cold days, drat..

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

14 above right now what a change. 0330 this morning it was -6 below


----------

